# My first puppy cut



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid is almost 7 months and today had his first puppy trim. So this was his feet,claws included,his tummy and man bit, around his eyes and face. 
He was bathed,which he is use to at home, dryed and generally made all fluffy. He was such a good boy my little star!


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking very handsome Sid! 🐾🐾


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Looking very handsome Sid! 🐾🐾


Thank you Jude, not the best of picture he was so excited and running around showing off his fluffy hair do! 😄


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bless his furryness  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good boy Sid  he looks fab and very grown up


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a pretty puppy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sid looks great - shame about the weather forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Sid looks great - shame about the weather forecast for tomorrow


I haven't seen it, will we be needing wellies or a boat!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, he looks so proud of his fluffiness, that's a fantastic result, handsome Sidney  Don't let Barney see :love-eyes:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, he looks so proud of his fluffiness, that's a fantastic result, handsome Sidney  Don't let Barney see :love-eyes:


Too late I think he's already seen it!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Woof!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Woof!


Ha ha I like to think of this as a backward barney hug  x


----------

